# Classical music tastes' classification



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

I you had to classify tastes for classical music or people who like classical music, accordingly, what types would you propose? It would be great if you could suggest both the names for these types and composers (compositions) sympathy for which would be 'paradigmatic' for each type. Some additional description is also very welcomed.

Classification, ideally, would be both exhaustive (each person would belong to this or that type) and mutually exclusive (each person would belong to one class only).

I am looking forward for the propositions...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just two -- wigs and black turtlenecks.


----------

